# Almost a Perfect Day



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2006)

I got my Motorcycle out today and took it for a ride. 

I got my Convertible out and started getting it ready for the warmer weather. 

I also swept and washed out the garage today to get the salt and dirt from the winter out of it. 

I am almost all set up for summer time riding and cruis'in. 


Just had to share!  :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I got my Motorcycle out today and took it for a ride


 
I can't wait to get in the wind again..It's been a long winter... 

I


----------



## Lisa (Mar 11, 2006)

I almost had a motor vehicle accident because of the slippery streets. 

I swept off the 1-2 cm of snow that fell today.:mp5:

I cursed the words "Colorado low" :jedi1:

So, Rich, and I mean this with all due respect....

:2xBird2:  I hate you


----------



## bydand (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG Lisa, that struck me so funny!  Rich, you better be glad you live in MI.  I know what you mean about the nice weather!  58 F up in Ludington yesterday, got to love W. Michigan and the SHORT, EASY winter we had this year!  Too bad my yard resembles a lake right now because of all the snow melting in 2 days.  Looks like yet another one today also, we'll just have to suffer through :boing2:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 12, 2006)

spring fever is hitting hard here!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2006)

Rich ... ya know ... I'm freezing my whoziwhatsits off over here in the freezing fog and you're polishing up your bike.  :miffer:

I agree with Lisa ... :321:


----------



## Gemini (Mar 12, 2006)

Yesterday was beautiful! I actually got the 'Stang out of it's winter mothballs. It's been so long since I even started it up, it was dry celled. A little charge then had a nice ride.

The only reason I dared mention it is because it's cold and rainy today. :uhyeah:

Is that better? LOL.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 12, 2006)

We had a perfect day Friday too.  It was near 60° in M'sota.  I walked the dogs on a long walk.  I saw birds, Robins--the harbingers of Spring everywhere.  I only had a light jacket on, I took the dogs jackets off.  

Today is gloomy with the horizon dark with clouds.  We are supposed to get  a few inches of snow.  Great. Just as my husband, my son, and his friend head to Ft. Lauderdale and the keys to go scuba diving.  I checked.  It is supposed to be 80-85 there all week.  I get to shovel, again. TW


----------



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Yesterday was beautiful! I actually got the 'Stang out of it's winter mothballs. It's been so long since I even started it up, it was dry celled. A little charge then had a nice ride.
> 
> The only reason I dared mention it is because it's cold and rainy today. :uhyeah:
> 
> * Is that better?* LOL.




Well you still deserve a :whip:

but, I think, maybe I can forgive you...only if your bad weather lasts a few days.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2006)

When my fire gets going I'll feel better ....


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess I'm going to have to change my "location" on my cp...  It's going to be around 80 degrees F tomorrow!!!!   Yes- I DO have to rub it in!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes- I DO have to rub it in!


hmph! Save the "rub in" for your suntan lotion. 

Yes, Lisa and Georgia. It's going to be back to sleet and snow by Thursday. :shrug:  WOOT!!!

I gotta go check on my job apps in Vegas. I'm determined to be out of here before fall. 

On a philisophical note. Is pardise still paradise when it becomes the norm?...I'll letcha know. mwahahaha.


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2006)

We had one real nice day about 2 weeks ago that would have been perfect for a quick putt..Unfortunatly I forgot to attach the trickle charger the last time I had it out and now the battery is dead..


----------



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I guess I'm going to have to change my "location" on my cp...  It's going to be around 80 degrees F tomorrow!!!!   *Yes- I DO have to rub it in!*



Wow, and just the other day I was thinking to myself..."gee, that TKDgirl sure is nice"  well NOT ANY MORE!   



			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> On a philisophical note. Is pardise still paradise when it becomes the norm?...I'll letcha know. mwahahaha.



Hey, Don....:2xBird2:  (just don't want you to think I like Rich more  )


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 12, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I only had a light jacket on, I took the dogs jackets off.


Good thinking!  You'd have been awfully warm and uncomfortable with all that on....:rofl:

I slay me.


----------



## bydand (Mar 12, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> On a philisophical note. Is pardise still paradise when it becomes the norm?...I'll letcha know. mwahahaha.



I can answer that for you, YES IT IS!!!  I happen to live in an area that way too many people view as a great vacation spot (population at least doubles in the summer), and yes paradise is still paradise.  Only it is a calmer Paridise during the "Off" season.  I am in the process of moving to Maine right now to get my kids closer to their Grandparents and other family, but am truely going to be heartbroken upon leaving mile after mile of sugar sand beaches, crystal clear water, and world class trout rivers that are within a few (5 or 6) miles of my house here. So much beach that even during the 4th of July holidays you can stake out some beach and have the nearest people 1/2 mile away.  :waah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 12, 2006)

Its great weather outside today, I wann go ride so bad.

And I ahve a cold from hell, and dont even wanna get out of bed.
​


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 12, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I slay me.



Oh, good, that last statement must have been literal too. 

Its snowing, arrrghh!! 

Technopunk, that is heading to Chicago too, any minute.  TW


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I almost had a motor vehicle accident because of the slippery streets.
> 
> I swept off the 1-2 cm of snow that fell today.:mp5:
> 
> ...




:roflmao:  Thank you Lisa, I "_Love_" you too. 

You made me laugh thanks! :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Rich ... ya know ... I'm freezing my whoziwhatsits off over here in the freezing fog and you're polishing up your bike. :miffer:
> 
> I agree with Lisa ... :321:



Well I said it was almost perfect. I know others could not share it though. 

Thanks "G" :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well you still deserve a :whip:
> 
> but, I think, maybe I can forgive you...only if your bad weather lasts a few days.



Did I tell you that it down poured last night as I was leaving a bar with some friends? 

Got soaked and all were drenched.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> hmph! Save the "rub in" for your suntan lotion.
> 
> Yes, Lisa and Georgia. It's going to be back to sleet and snow by Thursday. :shrug:  WOOT!!!
> 
> ...



That is Michigan. While riding a Snowmobile, becarefule for at any moment it can turn into a jet ski. Or you may have to stop for a day and get out the bike, or quad, and then go back to the snow sled. It is always changing. 

But I guess that profile test I took at work that said I like Change, also means I get along with Michigan and the software industry as neither are stable for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Did I tell you that it down poured last night as I was leaving a bar with some friends?
> 
> * Got soaked and all were drenched.*



:sadsong: awwww...poor Rich...

But thanks for trying to make me "feel better" and I "LOVE" you too! 

:ladysman:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2006)

aaww can you feel the love..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> aaww can you feel the love..



Yes, I can. Wiht both of you having Avatars that have lots of teeth showing, I feel all the love I could ever want.   :lol:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, I can. Wiht both of you having Avatars that have lots of teeth showing, I feel all the love I could ever want.   :lol:


 

Grrrr baby


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Grrrr baby



You put the Grrr into Girl baby.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 12, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Wow, and just the other day I was thinking to myself..."gee, that TKDgirl sure is nice" well NOT ANY MORE!


 

I'm still nice, but I never did mention the fact I have a mean streak, did I...  It's just I really am not too fond of winter, and March isn't over yet.  Who knows- 2 weeks from now, there might be a blizzard!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You put the Grrr into Girl baby.


 
Now THAT is a pick up line! I bet you're getting PM'd to death for your phone # as we speak! :rofl:


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 13, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I'm still nice, but I never did mention the fact I have a mean streak, did I...  It's just I really am not too fond of winter, and March isn't over yet.  Who knows- 2 weeks from now, there might be a blizzard!



Just what I said, but you have to be at least so-so about winter here in M'sota in regards to being fond of it.  I wake up this morning to a blizzard.  Five inches of snow and still coming, and my hubby and son are in S. Florida enjoying the 80's and the beach.  School is cancelled so our dojang is closed as well, so no noon TKD.  I can't run that huge hunking snowblower either.  And I got to get out. Sigh!  But, but.... I was just walking my dogs nearly coatless, and there were robins everywhere just two days ago.  Off to shoveling I go...well maybe another cup of coffee!   TW


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 13, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Just what I said, but you have to be at least so-so about winter here in M'sota in regards to being fond of it. I wake up this morning to a blizzard. Five inches of snow and still coming, and my hubby and son are in S. Florida enjoying the 80's and the beach. School is cancelled so our dojang is closed as well, so no noon TKD. I can't run that huge hunking snowblower either. And I got to get out. Sigh! But, but.... I was just walking my dogs nearly coatless, and there were robins everywhere just two days ago. Off to shoveling I go...well maybe another cup of coffee! TW


 
I'll be helping you in spirit, at least.  What I don't like about it is being stuck inside, no electricity at times, and missing class!  At least I like reading books, other wise I would be in the psych. ward by now.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a pick up line! I bet you're getting PM'd to death for your phone # as we speak! :rofl:


 

I did get more than one positive rep comment, from our female members.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I did get more than one positive rep comment, from our female members.



shhhhh...don't kiss and tell


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 14, 2006)

We had another one of those in the 60's and sunny here in Atlanta!
We did have one week when the temp went down to 38.
No place like home Dorthy!

Bob Quinn


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to have a perfect day tomorrow. Maybe I should have started a woe is me thread...

I shoveled the drive 6" on Monday including the dump of 3 ft from the street. It was heavy wet snow which I had to carry to the sides to dump each time and tap it to get off my shovel, 3 hrs. worth.  My shoulders and arms recovered, but my forearms are still sore. And I have taught two classes of punching and kicking in between.  But is like I can't grab anything and hold on.  So, to add fuel to the fire, or snow to the snow (with my husband and 19 yr. old son gone to Florida) the forecasters are certain (can they be wrong???) that S. Minnesota is going to get about 10-11" of snow starting at 11pm. and we're in the center of that.  

I don't think I will be going to my 8am kickboxing class, nor anywhere else, since I will be too sore to do pottery class in the evening as well. Woe is me!  BigNick! BigNick, if I make you a great dinner with the dessert of your choice, will you run my snowblower? Its just a little drive.....  

<goes away mumbling gotta figure out that machine....>TW


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 15, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to have a perfect day tomorrow. Maybe I should have started a woe is me thread...
> 
> I shoveled the drive 6" on Monday including the dump of 3 ft from the street. It was heavy wet snow which I had to carry to the sides to dump each time and tap it to get off my shovel, 3 hrs. worth. My shoulders and arms recovered, but my forearms are still sore. And I have taught two classes of punching and kicking in between. But is like I can't grab anything and hold on. So, to add fuel to the fire, or snow to the snow (with my husband and 19 yr. old son gone to Florida) the forecasters are certain (can they be wrong???) that S. Minnesota is going to get about 10-11" of snow starting at 11pm. and we're in the center of that.
> 
> ...


 
At least you do not have my problems. High 70's low 80's here in Florida and just spending time reading, and enjoying.

It such a horrible time, I know no one would want to share it with me, or enjoy it on their own.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 15, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> shhhhh...don't kiss and tell


 

Who me?

I never name names.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 15, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> At least you do not have my problems. High 70's low 80's here in Florida and just spending time reading, and enjoying.
> 
> It such a horrible time, I know no one would want to share it with me, or enjoy it on their own.



ARRRHKK!  You are in Florida TOO????  This cannot be!  Methinks I should have escaped too, even with my dogs because hardly anyone has shown up for kickboxing this week anyway.  Dogs attack that man.....that one relaxing and reading. Is that a margarita??!!!  Ninja attack! No,NO not kisses, Ninja attack! :ninja:  No, not MY fingers...he really is biting my fingers as I try to type!  Sigh!  TW


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 16, 2006)

A perfect day, not... 

It is still coming down, down... and I didn't get out to my 8am kickboxing class.  Not a creature is stirring out there.  Schools are cancelled. Dojang included.  I shouldn't be here, I should be in Florida too. TW


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 16, 2006)

Tomorrow isn't going to be as nice as it was the past week- low 40's with rain/ snow showers...  I know- it's nothing compared to those further up north, and I'll be able to go out and about.  UGGH!  March!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, our sky is pure blue, not too cold about 27° down from 33° and we are snow covered in about a foot.  Would be a perfect day in Minnesota though, except I am too sore from shoveling.  (in lieu of pushups this week) TW


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2006)

Another 80 degree almost no humidity, and a slight breeze day here.  :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Another 80 degree almost no humidity, and a slight breeze day here.  :lol:



*wishes she could put Rich Parsons on her ignore list


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 19, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> *wishes she could put Rich Parsons on her ignore list


 
Lisa I am really feeling the love from you these last couple of weeks.    :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Lisa I am really feeling the love from you these last couple of weeks.    :lol:


heh heh...just keep posting about your lovely 80 degree days and I will continue to send you the love, Rich    :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I got my Motorcycle out today and took it for a ride.
> 
> I got my Convertible out and started getting it ready for the warmer weather.
> 
> ...


 
Rich I'm jealeas when you have time can you come over and take care of all my little things, I'm just to busy with writing here on MT to get the garage cleaned out for summer plus I need to Backyard and grill taken care of, what do you say.
terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Rich I'm jealeas when you have time can you come over and take care of all my little things, I'm just to busy with writing here on MT to get the garage cleaned out for summer plus I need to Backyard and grill taken care of, what do you say.
> terry


 
Nope, Sorry it would not be prudent. 

When I get home I should clean up my back yard, assuming the snow and ice we got while I was gone has melted.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 19, 2006)

It's been blizzarding here for a couple of days, lots of blowing snow, slippery roads, etc.  I'd hold off on any roadtrips with the bike to Moose Jaw, Rich.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 9, 2006)

Tomorrow will be an almost perfect day...

I have the day off work....
The house to myself....
and it will be in the high 60's tomorrow 

finally I can contribute more then my usual "I hate you" remarks at Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 9, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Tomorrow will be an almost perfect day...
> 
> I have the day off work....
> The house to myself....
> ...



Well it was wramer today but still jacket required. 

I almost got my bike, out but got business with other chores. 

I hope it is nice tomorrow I could use a real nice sunny day.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 10, 2006)

I woke up with frost on my car yesterday.  I'd have to say (merging 2 threads here) that I get spring fever somewhere in the middle of winter.  If you're thinking that I really don't like winter, you are CORRECT!!!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 10, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I woke up with frost on my car yesterday. I'd have to say (merging 2 threads here) that I get spring fever somewhere in the middle of winter. If you're thinking that I really don't like winter, you are CORRECT!!!


 
This is why we it's important to stay focused on what's really important in life...

Such as a bunny with a pancake on its head. :uhyeah: 

What's a little frost compared to that! :wink:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

I have some of the windows in my house open today, first time this year


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 10, 2006)

IT IS...IT IS A PERFECT DAY!  It's 72° and it was so nice and sunny I decided to skip TKD at noon and prune my bushes and well, decimate my evergreen scrubs when I found out what poor condition they were in. Now I have to go back and cut it all up in pieces.  Alot of work but its great to be outdoors! TW


----------

